# Building new Gaming PC



## xtr3m3 (May 17, 2015)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming ( all latest games MaxPayne3, Hitman Abso, Sniper , GTA5 , NFS , DIRT3, Withchers, Darsiders, etc.  + browsing (mutliple tabs) + watching anime

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 40k, if extend needed then i would need to extend my buy date

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: depending on the suggested build

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: win 8 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: already have hdd

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: I already have Dell E2014H , 1600 x 900

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: SDD , HDD , DVD , Keyboard+Mouse

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: in about a month

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: never built it, will just do by myself

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Pune, will buy where ever i find cheap

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:  

I am confused between AMD & Intel rig, if you guys gimme good AMD rig then i might be able to buy a good GPU or if you guys think i should go for intel then i would have to wait for 2-3 months more for getting GPU to go with intel rig,
 i will use old GPU if going with intel rig

My current pc spec: 2gb ram DDR3 , Intel core2duo e7500 , 2GB DDR3, 160GB hdd,  AMD HD6450, dabba cabinet. ( how much will i be able to sell this old rig)

guys all i want to play all upcoming games for like next 2yrs with 30-60fps very high/ultra settings in 1600 x 900 resolution

PS: I can wait for GPU if rig cost exceeds the budget .

i was thinking of  amd8350 , mobo to go with it , 2x4gb ram

also, SLI/Crossfire is cheap or 1single gpu will come cheap?


----------



## doomgiver (May 17, 2015)

you wish to play games at "very high settings", then change your GPU too. HD6450 is extremely weak, and several generations too old.


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 17, 2015)

yes HD6450 is weak i know, thats why i wrote i can wait for better gpu if going with intel rig, or gpu is easy with to buy with amd rig


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> My current pc spec: 2gb ram DDR3 , Intel core2duo e7500 , 2GB DDR3, 160GB hdd,  AMD HD6450, dabba cabinet. ( how much will i be able to sell this old rig)


You might get 5k for the whole system.

AMD FX 8320 -10800,
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 -4400,
Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1866Mhz -4500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -4000,
Antec VP450P -2300,
Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB -10500,
Deepcool Tesseract SW -3300,
Logitech MK200 -800.
TOTAL -40,600.

Above prices are sourced from snapdeal where it is offering 7% discount on all computer components until 25-5-15.


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 17, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] I dont need hdd , and i was thinking for dual channeling ram 2x4gb , the  mentioned mobo supports only 1333mhz memory -.-

and i forgot to mention i dont need keyboard+mouse,


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 17, 2015)

Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1866Mhz -4500, is not supported on  Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 -4400,


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 17, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] 

these are not compatible mobo supports only 1333ghz

Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 -4400,
Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1866Mhz -4500,

any good 990x series mobo?
need 2x4gb ram
dont need HDD, keyboard & Mouse


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> @bssunil
> 
> these are not compatible mobo supports only 1333ghz
> 
> ...



If you add 5k from the existing Rig then your budget will come to 45k So here is the config:

Intel Core i5 4440 -11500,
Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H -5500,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(2x4GB) 1600Mhz -5000,
Antec VP550P -3500,
Inno3d GTX 960 2GB -15500,
Deepcool Tesseract SW -3300. (amazon.in)
TOTAL -44,300.

Above prices except Cabinet are sourced from snapdeal where it is offering 7% discount on all computer components until 25-5-15.                         

Buy quickly before 25th to avail the 7% discount.OK.

PS: Prices specified above are after discount.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 18, 2015)

bssunil said:


> If you add 5k from the existing Rig then your budget will come to 45k So here is the config:
> 
> Intel Core i5 4440 -11500,
> Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H -5500,
> ...



+1 to this balanced config for such low price


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 18, 2015)

Will i5 be enough for all games? if not then i will buy gpu after 2months

(please give me  exact links for these part)

EDIT:

Inno3d GTX 960 2GB -15500, hows the After Sale Service ?

i m ok with :

corsair 2x4gb, 
Deepcool, 
b85m mobo
Antecvp550p


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> Will i5 be enough for all games? if not then i will buy gpu after 2months
> 
> (please give me  exact links for these part)
> 
> ...



All prices are from snapdeal. So go to snapdeal and register and add to cart and see for yourselves.


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 19, 2015)

i have seen i5 same processor with 2 links diff costs


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 19, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> i have seen i5 same processor with 2 links diff costs



Go with the lowest or cheapest price.


If you add 5k from the existing Rig then your budget will come to 45k So here is the config:

Intel Core i5 4440 -11500, intel i5-4440 Processor (3.1 GHz, 6 MB Cache, Socket LGA 1150) - Buy Processor Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H -5500, GIGABYTE B85M-D3H Motherboard - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(2x4GB) 1600Mhz -5000, Corsair DDR3 4GB Desktop RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A11600C9) - Buy RAM Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
Antec VP550P -3500, Antec VP550P SMPS - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal
Inno3d GTX 960 2GB -15500,  Inno3d Gtx 960 Oc 2gb Ddr5 Graphic Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com
Deepcool Tesseract SW -3300. *www.amazon.in/DEEPCOOL-TESSERACT-S...scsubtag=1d5d4033-5556-4090-a774-c1c43de4c833
TOTAL -44,300.

Above prices except Cabinet are sourced from snapdeal where it is  offering 7% discount on all computer components until 25-5-15.                          

Buy quickly before 25th to avail the 7% discount.OK.

PS: Prices specified above are after discount.


----------



## adityak469 (May 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Go with the lowest or cheapest price.



Nope. Go with the better seller. A little price difference is not worth the hassle.


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Go with the lowest or cheapest price.
> 
> 
> If you add 5k from the existing Rig then your budget will come to 45k So here is the config:
> ...




Ram is not dual channel i read the description , see the ps: *prntscr.com/76v8xg (above ram is one u mentioned , 2nd is one i found) prices are diff , the ram model is same, only 1 letter change.


----------



## DK_WD (May 19, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> Ram is not dual channel i read the description , see the ps: Screenshot by Lightshot (above ram is one u mentioned , 2nd is one i found) prices are diff , the ram model is same, only 1 letter change.



Hi [MENTION=314354]xtr3m3[/MENTION],

Just a suggestion, maybe you could add 2 sticks of 4GB RAM. if you run 2 RAM sticks, you will be running memory in dual channel which will be a greater increase in performance than running a single stick in single channel.


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 19, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=314354]xtr3m3[/MENTION],
> 
> Just a suggestion, maybe you could add 2 sticks of 4GB RAM. if you run 2 RAM sticks, you will be running memory in dual channel which will be a greater increase in performance than running a single stick in single channel.



hi [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]

i have already request for 2x4gb,

the link for 4gb ram link was diff , idk if all rams are already manufactured dual channel or there are normal rams (non dualchannel usable) 

if i use 2x4gb dual channel , does the MB supports xmp?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 19, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> hi  @DK_WD
> 
> i have already request for 2x4gb,
> 
> ...



Yes the MB supports xmp as I am using it now...


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Yes the MB supports xmp as I am using it now...




@ bssunil you are yet to replay which of the 2rams is dual channel
Screenshot by Lightshot


Screenshot by Lightshot

Link 1 : Corsair DDR3 4GB Desktop RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A11600C9) - Buy RAM Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com  says single module

link 2 :Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) - Buy RAM Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com  says dual channel support

are these same or diff?


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 20, 2015)

guys bumppp  , please help me here guys


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> @ bssunil you are yet to replay which of the 2rams is dual channel
> Screenshot by Lightshot
> 
> 
> ...



Both rams can used for dual channel mode.


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 23, 2015)

Ok guys,

i will be placing my order by tomorrow,

i will be ordering cpu + mobo + ram then cabinet from amazon,

Also since this Mobo is Crossfire X  compatible , i will buy 1 GPU now and another by diwali , so please could u guys tell me good combi of GPU + PSU 

p.s. please keep each GPU price 10-12k or less if possible

Please give me update by tonight , thanks


----------



## isaac12345 (May 24, 2015)

Have you thought of a playstation 4? It offers really good value for money if you dont want to spend more than 40k

- - - Updated - - -

Also, if you decide to go for a gaming computer, I would advice you to not aim for a multi-graphics card setup like crossfire. They are almost always more issues with the drivers and the performance doesn't really scale up linearly.

Moreover, anything less than a Geforce GTX 960 is not worth the money as you'll be fiddling around too much with the settings to get console quality details. I doubt directx12 will solve that problem much. You would need to wait till windows 10 is out.


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 24, 2015)

Guys have ordered  MOBO + CPU + 2xRAM

intel i5-4440 Processor = 11,718
GIGABYTE B85M-D3H Motherboard = 5,549
2x4 gb corsair vg 2,377x2 = 4575

total = 22022

will order Cabinet after 2-3 days

Waiting for replys about GPU + PSU

------update------
 [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION]

Please atleast tell me A.S.S. for Inno3D ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> i will be placing my order by tomorrow,
> 
> ...




For the bold part, buy a single GTX 960 (Zotac or asus) instead. Will be better in the longer run in case you want to get a FHD monitor later.


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 25, 2015)

well if its good if i go for those 2 , bcoz i can easily exchange my old pc + money for that GPU, so please give me names of 2-3 GPUs OC versions of both


----------



## rajesh00 (May 25, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> well if its good if i go for those 2 , bcoz i can easily exchange my old pc + money for that GPU, so please give me names of 2-3 GPUs OC versions of both



Sli/crossfire x is not good,better stick with strong single GPU.

Well,Go for Asus strix 960 as it has good cooling..Works flawless at 1600 x 900 and even at 1080p at Med-high settings on all latest games...It costs u around 16-17k...Check local shop also,u might get at low price..

For PSU checkout this Buy Online Cooler Master GX2 450W RS450-ACAAB1-UK Power Supply in India
or this 
Buy Online Seasonic 520W S12II-520 Power Supply in India

For Cabinet stick with deep cool tesseract or antec gx 300


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2015)

Avoid cooler master PSU's and corsair VS series. Antec VP550P or Seasonic S12II 520 will be more suitable.


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 25, 2015)

I had ordered the cabinet yesterday and it was delivered in less than 20hrs ( Too fast  wasn't expecting) the box package was about 1meter cube *i.imgur.com/TkJSlBE.png , and what i heard from dad if i sell that box for scrap might get 200RS back =)
Very good delivery service from amazon.

Where as snapdeal is still confirming my Items.
  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]

as for PSU i was thinking of Antec since its low cost as compared to seasonic 

for gpu i will need to check with a local

(My old Rig Core2Duo @3Ghz with Intel G41Mobo , 2gb DDR3 Ram , 160GB Hdd, 2GB AMD HD6450 , Iball Cabinet , Enter SoundCard 5.1) this all had costed me around 15k , will i even get 6-7k ? with bargain?


----------



## rajesh00 (May 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Avoid cooler master PSU's and corsair VS series. Antec VP550P or Seasonic S12II 520 will be more suitable.



That PSU i mentioned is GX series... And i don't find any bad with Coolermaster..I have cm 450w thunder and my pc runs 10hrs a day full gaming.2 years now no problem yet and its a normal one not a gaming series like GX and also not a 80+ bronze... 

Seasonic is a good PSU but its higher on price,that's why i mentioned CM GX PSU.I have no idea about Antec.Its upto OP now.

- - - Updated - - -



xtr3m3 said:


> for gpu i will need to check with a local



All the latest games have heavy graphics.In order to experience it,Gtx 960 is a wise choice.Anything less than 960 will soon fade away,as the graphics go more intense coming year.. If you don't have Money then its better to wait and get Gtx 960 when you have it..

Though most of the GPU can play all latest games but there's no point playing at low or mid settings..Its like playing GTA vice city with GTA 5(Personal experince with GTA 5 )


----------



## gammaboy (May 26, 2015)

can anyone help me with snapdeal?
I am unable to use the 7% coupon while buying components as it says that the coupon code is not supposed to be entered manually.
PLEASE HELP!


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 26, 2015)

25th may was last date for ordering comp7 , u cant use it now

now comp4 is active till 10/6/2015  4% Discount

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guys 

Please tell me good corsair PSU to meet my requirement , so i can consider between Antec & Corsair


----------



## rajesh00 (May 26, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> Guys
> 
> Please tell me good corsair PSU to meet my requirement , so i can consider between Antec & Corsair




Go with Antec,as many suggesting Antec over corsair.


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 27, 2015)

Antec VP550P is it enough for GPU over clocking? i m considering Asus GTX 960 Strix OC version


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------update--

Today did a lot of searches about gtx960 & gtx970, and i think i will go for GTX 970 , will wait for 1more month if needed. also antec vp550p is supported with gtx 970


----------



## rajesh00 (May 28, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> Antec VP550P is it enough for GPU over clocking? i m considering Asus GTX 960 Strix OC version
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------update--
> ...



Yes.Gtx 970 is very much future proof for 1080p gaming at very high - ultra settings..Its worth waiting..


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 28, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> Antec VP550P is it enough for GPU over clocking? i m considering Asus GTX 960 Strix OC version
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------update--
> ...



Gainward GTX 970 4GB @ 23k


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 28, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Gainward GTX 970 4GB @ 23k



website price? or local price? please gimme links if website price


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just built my CPU with:

i5 4440 @ 11.8k
Gigabyte B85M-D3H @ 5.55k
Deepcool tesseract SW @ 3.25k
2x4GB Corsair @ 4.75K
Samsung Evo 120gb @ preowned
160 gb old hdd (will buy 1tb later)
CX600 PSU @ 5k (Antec550p was not available at local , so sold my old pc for this cx600)

cant take a pic yet, since no cable mgt done

Only left is now GPU, 

Offer from locals  Asus GTX970 Strix = 26.5k
Zotac GTX 970 (AMP) = 30k
Galax 970 = 27250


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey guys need reply on this,

Idk why but my pc takes too long to boot,

boot takes like 10-15secs

OS takes like 0.5 sec

I tried fast boot , ultra fast boot all were same.

my mobo b85m d3h, guys pls provide some solution


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 3, 2015)

Have you installed the OS in SSD and it is attached to SATA 3 or SATA 6 port?


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jun 3, 2015)

my os works fine 0.5sec loading only on ssd, (6gbps)

i m asking that it takes too long to detect the pc parts/hardware

any way to short it? the gigabyte logo comes after 10-15secs when i press power then it takes about 0.5 - 1 sec to startup into OS


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jun 6, 2015)

*Finally*

Hello,

Finally after 2Hrs of "amateur" cable management got this:

Cables, "lots of them"


Spoiler








What to do with these?


Spoiler



Extra Cables



Atlast:


Spoiler









Spoiler







New Spec


Spoiler



i5 4440 @ 11.8k
GB B85M-D3H @ 5.5K
2x4GB Corsair Vengeance @ 4.75k
Corsair CX600 @5k
DeepCool Tesseract SW @ 3.25k

Total Spend on new parts: 30.3k
Further need to spend around 40+ (Includes GPU/Gaming KB+Mouse/UPS1kva/Chair/New PC table)


Old parts used:



Spoiler



SSD Samsung Evo 120GB
HDD Hitachi 160GB
WD My Book 2TB
Dell E2014H
Microsoft Keyboard + Mouse
USB Speakers
PowerCOM 600VA
Windows 8 32Bit OS ( Will Upgrade 64bit when GPU is Installed )
Airtel 4G


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jul 2, 2015)

Guys i am planning to buy WD 1TB blue HDD ,

Will it be cheap locally or online?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> Guys i am planning to buy WD 1TB blue HDD ,
> 
> Will it be cheap locally or online?


Depends on your location but online is cheaper mostly.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jul 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Depends on your location but online is cheaper mostly.



but most of the online reviews have a basic comment about bad packging with HDDS resulting returning of it.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jul 14, 2015)

hey guys,

I have bought asus gtx 970 @ 27k,

at opening it i was amazed by its shape and size, now i m just a little worried whether i need to add any extra supports to it? as it is a big card and heavy one. Please let me know some opinions on it


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 14, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I have bought asus gtx 970 @ 27k,
> 
> at opening it i was amazed by its shape and size, now i m just a little worried whether i need to add any extra supports to it? as it is a big card and heavy one. Please let me know some opinions on it



I don't think so.Just fit nice and easy.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jul 20, 2015)

guys , 

for reedeming code for batman arkham knight it ask for serial no / invoice scan copy ,

Will a photo graph from my cell phone be enough? i got 13MP camera.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 20, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> guys ,
> 
> for reedeming code for batman arkham knight it ask for serial no / invoice scan copy ,
> 
> Will a photo graph from my cell phone be enough? i got 13MP camera.



Try both 1 by 1.

I'm still waiting to see your Rig pics.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have take photo of my invoice

should i photo the gtx 970 box? for serial number?

and after submitting , do i revieve an email instantly? or i takes time for verification of the serial / invoice?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 20, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> guys ,
> Will a photo graph from my cell phone be enough? i got 13MP camera.



use camscanner application.


----------



## sanjay123 (Jul 23, 2015)

How is Zion Xtreme gaming ram and Inno3d Nvidia 750 ti for gaming? Specially cs go and dota2


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 24, 2015)

sanjay123 said:


> How is Zion Xtreme gaming ram and Inno3d Nvidia 750 ti for gaming? Specially cs go and dota2



Go with Corsair Value Select RAM or Kingston HyperX Fury RAM and Inno3d 750Ti 2GB GPU for gaming.OK.

Dont go with Zion RAM as there are horror stories regarding Zion RMA in this forum as well as other forums as well.


----------



## sanjay123 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi Thanks.

There is some specific reason I thought of Zion. 

1. I read some good reviews here
 Zion Xtreme Series Memory Review
*www.digit.in/forum/hardware-q/28194-ram-transcend-hynix-corsair-kingston-zion.html

2. As m opening an cafe, the brand is giving branding and sponsorship support.
3. They have a silver coin challenge. If the RAM has a problem, they will give a silver coin.
4. My frds cafe has already these ram-20 numbers and is running fine.

Now I am confused having your views 



bssunil said:


> Go with Corsair Value Select RAM or Kingston HyperX Fury RAM and Inno3d 750Ti 2GB GPU for gaming.OK.
> 
> Dont go with Zion RAM as there are horror stories regarding Zion RMA in this forum as well as other forums as well.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 26, 2015)

^In all likelihood those so-called silver coins will be counterfeit ones.


----------



## sanjay123 (Jul 29, 2015)

Seriously ?? :sad



quicky008 said:


> ^In all likelihood those so-called silver coins will be counterfeit ones.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Aug 10, 2015)

guys , i have only registered GPU for warranty , as i had bought locally. is it necessary to register ram/cpu/mobo/psu for the same? or having the bill will be enough while claiming warranty?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 15, 2015)

^^ bill is enough for claiming the warranty.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey guys,

I need a USB Bluetooth to support my Dell corseca byte Bluetooth headset , prefer latest Bluetooth version.

less cost prefered xD


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 13, 2015)

nobody ????????? no replies??????


----------



## sanjay123 (Sep 20, 2015)

I got this PC config in my gaming cafe. Its running great. As i bought in bulk i got for 38 but you may get around 40.

CPU - i5 4th Gen
GFX - Inno3d Nvidia 750ti 2gb
Ram- Zion Gaming series 8gb
Mb- Biostar B85.
PSU- Antec BP 450
Chasis - Antec x1
HDD- Hitachi.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Oct 27, 2015)

Guys Finnaly i have money for 1 TB WD blue , just now 1 problem its not available in local stores in pune , not a single store.

forced to buy online at flipkart or amazon , i just need to know which seller is good with packging as many comments with bad packging even after 2-3 redeliveries.

Also any ways to get discounts ? promo codes? diwali offers?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 28, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> Guys Finnaly i have money for 1 TB WD blue , just now 1 problem its not available in local stores in pune , not a single store.
> 
> forced to buy online at flipkart or amazon , i just need to know which seller is good with packging as many comments with bad packging even after 2-3 redeliveries.
> 
> Also any ways to get discounts ? promo codes? diwali offers?


Go with any seller having a rating of 4.5+/5

Also Amazon is having 15% cash back offer for citi bank card users.


----------

